# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Musio, artificially intelligent robot, AKAStudy Limited, Wilmington, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AKAStudy Limited

Website - themusio.com

youtube.com/MusioAKA

facebook.com/musioAKA

twitter.com/Musio_AKA

instagram.com/musio_aka

"Musio: Your Curious New Friend" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Muse

Published on May 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How kids play with Musio

Published on May 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

About Technology

Published on May 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Musio Full Video

Published on May 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Musio Meet Your Very Own A.I Friend

Published on Jun 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Musio

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Musio, the first hardware product from the AI software company AKAStudy, hopes to change the way we view robot companions.
> 
> Read more here: 
> "Adorable AI-powered robot Musio just wants to be your friend"
> 
> by Devindra Hardawar
> June 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Musio Can Be Your Child's A.I. Friend

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> AKA Intelligence recently started a crowdfunding campaign for a robot built atop their Muse Artificial Intelligence project. Musio is aimed at not only normalizing conversation with AI but also has a goal to offer educational assistance to those that cannot afford human tutors. Anthony talked to a member of the AKA team on the linguistics programming side.
> 
> Read full article:
> "Meet Musio, A Robot That Talks Back"
> 
> by Anthony Ha
> June 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "This little robot wants to be your best friend"

by Tim Moynihan
June 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MUSIO: Artificial Intelligence (A.I.) Has Never Been Cuter

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> Musio is an artificially intelligent robot that can think on his own and learn on his own. Meet your maker, Siri...

----------


## Airicist

Musio Face Recognition

Published on Oct 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI robot touted as future English-learning tool for Japanese kids"

by Magdalena Osumi
November 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet Musio, your curious new friend

Published on Nov 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Makuake Musio

Published on Jan 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Launching screen

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> Hi backers! We would like to share Musio’s initital startup screen when you unbox Musio for the first time. This setup procedure is done once through your smart phone. We are so excited that Musio’s launch is getting closer and looking forward to having Musio delivered, for you to enjoy.

----------


## Airicist

Talking with Musio about Spaceships, Hamburgers and Life

Published on Feb 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Musio's Emotion System

Published on Mar 13, 2016




> Watch the attached video to get a glimpse of how Musio expresses its emotion through non-verbal sound and light colors.

----------


## Airicist

Musio's facial expressions

Published on Mar 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Musio in SXSW 2016!

Published on Mar 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Did you know? Musio can correct your English

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> One of the features Musio has is the ability to fix any grammatical mistakes someone might have. If you aren't sure if something is correct, you can ask Musio for a suggestion!

----------


## Airicist

Talking with Musio part 1

Published on Apr 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Talking with Musio part.2

Published on Apr 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Current state of musio’s conversational ability

Published on May 3, 2016




> Look who's talking again ! 
> 
> Musio still has a lot to learn more but his grammar and knowledge is getting better and better everyday. The future is bright for Artificial Intelligence, It's getting smart.

----------


## Airicist

Musio can remember context of conversation

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> Musio has been learning new things everyday and this shows how fluent Musio has become when watching the video below and also knows the context of the conversation to keep it going smoothly !

----------


## Airicist

Musio writes poetry!

Published on May 25, 2017




> Musio can now write poems, with its AI engine MUSE! 
> 
> In the video, we have three musio poems. Out of three poems, two comes from Musio, while the other is a work of a Pulitzer Award winner. 
> 
> Can you tell which is the work of a human?

----------


## Airicist

Current Status of Musio (2017 July)

Published on Jun 30, 2017

Musio Version 1.1.7

June 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Musio dynamics demo

Published on Oct 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Social Robot Musio X

Jun 12, 2020




> AI robot Musio may not have a pulse, but it has the ability to understand users
> Who needs a friend when you have a robot? Certainly not the team behind Musio, a communication robot that claims to be “capable of interacting socially with people of all ages.”
> The robot comes from AKA LLC, an artificial intelligence company that seeks to understand human textual language, oral language, gestures, and facial expressions. By gaining such understanding, the company believes it can create machines that can communicate and interact with people as naturally as possible. Using natural language processing technology and AKA’s “rich interactive content ecosystem,” the Musio robot seeks to provide anyone anywhere with a companion made up of plastic and computer parts instead of flesh and blood.
> 
> Musio has already seen some success internationally. The robot launched in Japan and is heralded as the “best-selling social robot in Japan,” though it’s unclear exactly how much competition it really has in this space. All the same, AKA notes, the robot’s context-aware deep-learning algorithm makes it quite the desirable companion, especially for those learning English. In fact, the company notes, Japan’s middle and high schools, as well as some education companies, are seeking out Musio to help with English teaching curricula. After all, if this robot can write poetry, which it can, it can probably teach people English.
> 
> But what’s the difference between Musio and a smart speaker? According to AKA, it all comes down to context awareness. This robot promises to remember previous conversations with users, which allows for a more natural conversation flow. And because the bot is constantly learning new phrases and ideas and taking on new information, it can grow alongside its human counterpart.

----------

